# Opinions Needed on the FNP40



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Well this is post number 3 for me, I just found this incredible website. Like a kid in a candy store. I see that there are numerous posts on this model, and I am on the hunt for the perfect 40S&W. I have owned several Hi-Power's and FN quality is second to none. I like the FNP so far because first it's made in the good old USA. Second, it has an exposed hammer, not a big fan of internal strikers like the Glock. Third, it has a rounded trigger guard that makes it easier to draw out of the holster, and finally it's got those grip backstrap additions for perfect handgrip. Can I do better?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The FNP is very popular among the various forums. Seems that everyone likes them. I have dry fired a few, and the DA pull on it is the smoothest I've ever felt on a stock gun with an external hammer.

Come check out www.fnforum.net if ya wanna learn more.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

Ditto! 

I love the trigger compared to other DA/SA I've shot. Have only had mine for about three weeks but have put 150 rounds of Winchester, Hornady and CCI Blazer(aluminum shell) through it. The only issue I had was with the CCI ammo. The magazine would not latch in when the slide was in battery. Didn't have that issue with the other ammo and the gun was otherwise flawless. Needless to say I won't be buying anymore cheap a$$ CCI rounds.

The gun is also very comfortable in the hand. So much so(for me) that I can't decide which grip insert is best!

I got mine at the Dallas Gun show for $435. w/shooters pack & FNH hat. If you need it I can get you the contact info for the Dealer I bought from. He is down near College Station, Tx.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thank you for your offer Sidewayz, but I'll be able to hunt one down here in Michigan easier. What is helpful are your comments about the feel and the feed. It sounds like exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for your input.*


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the FNP40 and love it.
Well made firearm and functions great. I have about 750 rds thru mine and only 2 jams during the first fifty rds. None since and I have tried every type of bullet I could fine for it.
My son is currently in Iraq and the last time he was home he told me FNP produces several of our miltary arms and his unit has had good usage out of them.

Happy Holidays to all!:smt1099
Keech


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've considered the FNP-40 one of the best semi-autos never known, probably my favorite semi, even above the XD-45. It has an easy trigger pull for both single and double action, it has two interchangeable grip inserts, one flat and one bowed, it has replaceable frame rails which greatly extend the life of the gun, it can be field stripped in seconds, even in the dark, is equipped with a standard Glock-style accessory rail, and comes with three magazines. As a bonus, it's also manufactured in the USA, in Fredericksburg, VA.

It's such a joy to shoot, definitely has my seal of approval.


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

I am also looking at the FNP40. What is the going price you have found? What I have found is $400-$480 out the door.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 17, 2008)

I just bought one of these: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=92435718
They are selling stainless ones also.


----------



## howajo (Apr 15, 2008)

*I like mine a lot...*

For one thing it's very light. Another is that the parts are modular, so replacing assemblies should be easy when/if it becomes necessary. It breaks down super easy, so cleaning is encouraged. Mine has never jammed. I also really like that it came with 3, 14 round magazines and a lock.

The only thing I might add is, when I first got it, sometimes the slide release wouldn't catch when the magazine was empty. I bent the little finger that touches the magazine plunger down just a touch, and it works perfectly now.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Fnp 40 Dasa*

I have an FNP 40 DASA and like it very much. It has out of the box the best trigger I have ever felt on a DASA. It shoots to point of aim and the only problem I have had with it is it doesn't like PMC Starfire 155 gr. JHP ammo, at all. It digests Federal, Speer, and Winchester White Box flawlessly. Recoil is very manageable so double tap times are quite good. Controls are all place to operate without adjusting hand position. Great handgun. Got mine from Clyde Armory for $435.00. Am sending in for the "Shooters pack" this afternoon, great deal. Have time today to get this done and need to do it before August 1st. Have a great weekend!
:smt1099


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had an FNP40 for about a year. I haven't shot it much but it has been 100% reliable, shoots to POA. Very manageable recoil with 165 gr WWB. Feels good in the hand, I like the grip/grip angle. Mine has the 3 dot white sights which I like. They are very visible and look very durable as does the rest of the gun. So I bought it for a "truck" gun when I was working out of town a lot last year. 

I don't care for plastic guns, but the exposed hammer got my interest as did the price, I'm glad I got one, I am probably getting one in 9mm shortly. It comes with three 14 rd magazines, which is a plus. If you are familiar with Sig P220, P226, P225 etc, it strips down like one of them, very simple, easy to clean. I've seen several auctions in the last few days and I'm sure you can get one delivered for $400 or very close to it if you can't get one locally.


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

My FNP40 probably has 1000+ rounds through it right by now. Seems to like to run a little on the wet side as far as lube goes. As others have said the trigger pull is smooth and seems to get better over time. The travel is a bit long for me but easy to get used to. For the price it's a great gun and one that is great for someone starting out. FN is great in the fact they include 3 magazines with thier pistols and the offers with the shooters pack makes it even better.

It's decocker only so there is no safety to worry about. Takes a little more getting used to with the long first trigger pull if you shoot mostly Glock or 1911 (I'm starting to like the consistancy of the 1911 more and more personally)

I think I was just under $500 out the door here in CA.


----------



## BrazosJoe (Aug 9, 2012)

I know this is old but I could use that name in College Station - thanks


----------

